# 4% Real Estate Commission



## Southern Charters LLC

Titan Realty will sell your Home for 4% Commission.
Call Matt Crosby @ 850-554-2479 For additional info or check us out online:
http://TitanRealtyLLC.Com
Locally owned and Operated!
Serving all of Escambia and Santa Rosa Counties


----------



## Deeplines

Is this land?

1percent high for houses I think.
Thanks


----------



## MacDanMc

Hi all! I have recently been thinking about buying real estate in Mexico and finding a good real estate company to help me with this.


----------



## JaneBower

Four percent is not that much. I know companies that charge much more for their services. After all, brokers have to make money on something. So I can't say anything bad about it. As for real estate in Mexico, you have to be very careful here. Buying real estate is a complicated process in itself, and if it's all going to be in another country, you need a very trustworthy broker. When I was selling my Playa del Carmen beach house, I went to playarealestategroup.com. This company has professional realtors and brokers who are willing to help you sell or buy real estate in Mexico. You can rely on these people.


----------



## Boardfeet

beycome: Homes, Apartments, Condos, Real Estate, Flat Fee MLS


Buy, sell or rent with beycome on thousands of listings that are updated hourly and receive the biggest refund anywhere. It’s that simple.




www.beycome.com




list your property for $99.00
keep all the money at closing.


----------



## MrFish

Build your own house and don't pay a contractor. It's not that hard.


----------



## H2OMARK

MrFish said:


> Build your own house and don't pay a contractor. It's not that hard.


Exactly what my brother did, worked out pretty good for him and saved him a ton of money. It did take some extra time but he was in no hurry.


----------



## jack2

the last house i built (sold in 2020) was subbed out. we finished 3300sqft. in 4 months. i started in dec. of '97 and moved in june (all new furniture plus my old shit). extra months was the moving plus completing the little things that my x didn't like. she said i ain't moving until you finish that house. bs. it was good for me. edit: it took 9 years to sell that sob but i got an excellent return on my investment. (selma, lord, selma)
jack


----------



## Boat-Dude

I wonder who has to do the most work?

Realtor? 
or
Home Builder?


----------



## Splittine

Boat-Dude said:


> I wonder who has to do the most work?
> 
> Realtor?
> or
> Home Builder?


Neither one of them do shit other than day drink and make phone calls.


----------



## jack2

Boat-Dude said:


> I wonder who has to do the most work?
> 
> Realtor?
> or
> Home Builder?


that's a good question, dude. i would say both the realtor and the builder have a plate full on the to-do list.
scheduling, working with people, research on comps, pricing/bids, there is a long list.
jack


----------



## Snagged Line

Splittine said:


> Neither one of them do shit other than day drink and make phone calls.


Man…… I should have been a realtor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK

jack2 said:


> that's a good question, dude. i would say both the realtor and the builder have a plate full on the to-do list.
> scheduling, working with people, research on comps, pricing/bids, there is a long list.
> jack


Realtor I know drives a very, very, very nice Parker pilot house.


----------



## Boardfeet

If you are any sort of a good builder you have an F-250 and a Rolex.


----------



## jack2

Boardfeet said:


> If you are any sort of a good builder you have an F-250 and a Rolex.


i pawned my watch and let the truck go back to the bank.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet

jack2 said:


> i pawned my watch and let the truck go back to the bank.
> jack


Just an observance at HBA meetings.


----------



## Realtor

I decided to delete this post. thanks.


----------



## jeremias

I was also thinking of buying real estate. I wanted it to be in San Francisco, high-quality, with a nice view, so I could give it for rent easily. I have found a nice territory I could build it on, and I knew I wanted it to be modern. So, I also found a staging agency, which helped a lot, san francisco staging. The next point was building it durable and protected. The results are amazing. I have a modern house with a stunning view, which has cameras, tough doors, windows, and big and durable fences. I got what I wanted, and I hope I will not have to sell it for a 4% commission.


----------



## hashbasket

Such ads abound, but what's the point of trusting them just based on their self-promotion? Although this isn`t the highest percentage that I`ve seen, but I still think it`s necessary to check the reviews of such brokers. Buying real estate isn`t the easiest thing to do, especially since you can get caught with an unscrupulous broker. Nevertheless, Mexico is very loyal to foreigners. It`s interested in foreign capital, so if you have the idea to buy real estate, this`s one of the countries where it`s most accessible. Keep in mind some nuances and double-check the brokers. There`s only one limitation - the area closer than 100 km from the state border.


----------



## MrFish

I like sardines.


----------



## jack2

6 months old thread. wow, y'all must really be bored.
jack


----------



## MrFish

jack2 said:


> 6 months old thread. wow, y'all must really be bored.
> jack


Your calculator is broken. This thread is four years old today.


----------



## jack2

MrFish said:


> Your calculator is broken. This thread is four years old today.


well, damn, you need to be a math teacher.
jack


----------



## MrFish

jack2 said:


> well, damn, you need to be a math teacher.
> jack


Who says I'm not?


----------

